# Samsung Galaxy S9 +



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting one to replace my S7 Edge.

Does anyone have one, what's it like etc, good, bad?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if anyone is stupid enough to go for this one.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133849516429?hash=item1f2a0d898d:g:PRwAAOSwEd1g~u46


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Crikey!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

not tempted then.

I need to put my Samsung S5 on Ebay, it's a good phone, but I need a bigger amount of storage these days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone know what's a good phone for battery life and fast charging? I love this galaxy note 3 I have as the screen is massive and wider than the new ones but I am forever charging it in the van. The plus side is I have three batteries for it now and just swap them out. I'm just sick of constantly plugging stuff in when away in the van.  two laptops, two smart phones, several ecig batteries. The only saving grace is I left all the music gear behind which also plugs in with 12v cables everywhere.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Would your S5 suit a beginner like me Kev? My daughter has been showing me her android phone and it seems like I would get on with it.
If so how much would I be looking at? 
Can I plug the sim card in from my Doro phone while I try to get used to it? I would then like to change network as part of the problem with our mobile is that we get bad reception round here. 
The Galaxy should work from the broadband I assume?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The amount of storage IN THE PHONE is of very great importance. Apps etc., are stored on the phone memory, not on any SD card fitted, the OS of course also takes up space.

I have a Samsung A3 and it is cr&p as once the OS system and siz Apps are installed that leaves less than 1Mb available - hence VERY slow and updating one App may require removing another…..

Get a phone with AT LEAST 32Mb storage is my belief, less limits action too much.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Would your S5 suit a beginner like me Kev? My daughter has been showing me her android phone and it seems like I would get on with it.
> If so how much would I be looking at?
> Can I plug the sim card in from my Doro phone while I try to get used to it? I would then like to change network as part of the problem with our mobile is that we get bad reception round here.
> The Galaxy should work from the broadband I assume?


I would guess Pat the SIM in your Doro is only for calls and SMS. I doubt it will have any data allowance and unable to handle any apps.
The only thing you could do is use it on your Wi-Fi to start but it would not work away from home.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Would your S5 suit a beginner like me Kev? My daughter has been showing me her android phone and it seems like I would get on with it.
> If so how much would I be looking at?
> Can I plug the sim card in from my Doro phone while I try to get used to it? I would then like to change network as part of the problem with our mobile is that we get bad reception round here.
> The Galaxy should work from the broadband I assume?


There's not that much difference at new user level, to be honest Pat as you won't be pushing it at first, so yes I even have an S2 somewhere, but not sure where, I'd have given you that, as for the S5 I put a new back on it and it has a spare battery too, just pop the back off and swap then snap it back on again, it takes a micro SD card for storing pictures on, max 128Gb.

Your SIM should fit/work, but might need an adapter depending on the size, but phone shops have them very cheap.

It is almost immaculate condition it had a very small dent in the chrome surround but with a cover on it's not seen, not sure if I kept the cover or not, no screen damage.

Have a look around and make me an offer, postage would be about £3.

Liz and I are with talk mobile, they piggyback onto Vodafone so very good most places, £7.50 pm 4gb data.

We're old customers so our tarrif looks like it needs a bit of a kick.

https://talkmobile.co.uk/sim-only


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> The amount of storage IN THE PHONE is of very great importance. Apps etc., are stored on the phone memory, not on any SD card fitted, the OS of course also takes up space.
> 
> I have a Samsung A3 and it is cr&p as once the OS system and siz Apps are installed that leaves less than 1Mb available - hence VERY slow and updating one App may require removing another…..
> 
> Get a phone with AT LEAST 32Mb storage is my belief, less limits action too much.


Not strictly true Dave, a lot of my apps are installed onto the SD card, not all apps do it and not all phones ally it but all my Samsung phones do.

32gb is a basic minimum but there are older phones with 8/16gb and no expansion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Look at Nokia Barry, Argos sell them.
@Pat I thought Doro was a service provider so I'm unsure on that one.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not strictly true Dave, a lot of my apps are installed onto the SD card, not all apps do it and not all phones ally it but all my Samsung phones do.
> 
> 32gb is a basic minimum but there are older phones with 8/16gb and no expansion.


Agree, but my Samsung won't allow it Grrrr…..

I have tried several times and that option is not offered anywhere, if it was I would be MUCH happier….

Mine is 16Gb basic + I have installed a 32 Gb SD card, the phone is basically full, the SD card only has photos, documents etc., on it, but moving ANY app seems impossible.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got the S9 plus, down to esnipe again, 2 quid inside my max, so ill see if it too installs to SD cards although with 256gb internal memory I won't need it.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A bit late to this thread but "Which" where warning about buying some of the older phone models because if they were no longer supported by the manufacturer, they would became vulnerable to hacking/viruses without regular security updates. I am afraid the S9 was one of those on the list. 

peedee.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My S5 still gets updates i think. Need to check but the S9 isn't very old.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope S5 stopped a while ago The S9 is still supported but not for much longer so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh dear  Daughter was going to bring one of her old phones so must ask her if it is still supported.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't know how old or which ones but I read the 2G will be switched off soon.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The chap next door uses an S2 it still works fine and no security problems as he doesnt go to places where you get bad stuff.


----------

